

TurboTax maker spending millions to kill simplified IRS tax filing - hkphooey
http://rt.com/usa/turbo-tax-harder-than-necessary-500/

======
ScottBurson
Guess I won't be buying any more copies of QuickBooks!

Anyone know of a good alternative?

~~~
officialjunk
It would be interesting to see an open source alternative. I guess it wouldn't
attract any contributors outside of the US, though...

